# t-shirts/caps sammelbestellung?



## family-biker (8. November 2013)

im trialsforum.co.uk geht seit längerem ein thread rum,in dem es um forum-shirts geht.
ich wollte nur mal ganz unverbindlich anfragen,ob genug leute am start wären,wenn man ne ganze charge bedrucken/besticken lassen würde,da die einzelpreise doch ganz erheblich sinken wenn man z.b. 40 shirts bestellt.
ich denke ein ibc logo in irgendeiner form wäre angebracht,alles andere könnte man per mehrheitsentscheid beschliessen.

eure meinung dazu?


----------



## Mulholland (8. November 2013)

Kommt auf den Style an.
Gehts da nur um das Logo dann von IBC oder um den Teilbereich Trial, der dann ein entsprechendes " hoffentlich " cooles Logo bekäme ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (8. November 2013)

die im tf haben schon ein ganz cooles logo.
sollte halt unverkennbar sein.
ich selber wär ja für was witziges,als beispiel das "trials evolution" und am ende einen der am rechner sitzt und (sieht man natürlich nicht) im forum abhängt.
edit : bzw in schrägansicht mit ibc logo auf dem screen haha
es sollte schon spezifisch auf trial deuten.

vom style her die streetfahrer zu bedienen wäre allerdings auch nicht so schlecht,bischen urban flavour.

ich glaub ich gimpe mal ein wenig lol


----------



## Mulholland (8. November 2013)

Oder so ne Anspielung auf den Film " Where the Trail ends "

Where the Trail ends, Trial beginns


----------



## family-biker (8. November 2013)

ideen leute,ideen!

brainstorming!


----------



## Mulholland (8. November 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> ideen leute,ideen!
> 
> brainstorming!



So mal schell in 10 Mins was hingeschmiert.
Nur so n Gedanke. Umsetzung nur schneller Entwurf.








Gruss


----------



## family-biker (8. November 2013)

hui,ganz cool geworden!


----------



## python (8. November 2013)

geil , haben will  XD


----------



## family-biker (8. November 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=261874&stc=1&d=1383948982

nicht so toll geworden,dient aber der darstellung des prinzips


----------



## family-biker (9. November 2013)

noch ne idee.würde allerdings ganz schön teuer werden,das in der farbgebung drucken zu lassen(glaube ich)


----------



## Mulholland (9. November 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> noch ne idee.würde allerdings ganz schön teuer werden,das in der farbgebung drucken zu lassen(glaube ich)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 261942



Bin ich für...
Die Inspirierung des Textes ist ja kaum undeutlich 

Hast du dich mal bei so nem Trikotdruckladen erkundigt ? 
Die was Fussballtrikots beflocken ? Ein Kollege von mir ist Fußballtrainer.
Ich frag den mal was das so kostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (10. November 2013)

bis jetzt haben hier 2 leute ausser mir gepostet,ich bezweifle langsam,dass sich das ganze mengenmässig lohnt...

was war denn mit der inspirierung gemeint?


----------



## Mulholland (10. November 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> bis jetzt haben hier 2 leute ausser mir gepostet,ich bezweifle langsam,dass sich das ganze mengenmässig lohnt...



Nun ich denke einfach , dass halt wenige etwas dazu beitragen wollen.
Kenne ich von anderen Foren und Plattformen. Wäre das Shirt / Trikot fertig und man müsste es nur bestellen, wäre der Andrang wohl anders.


----------



## family-biker (10. November 2013)

leute,es wird winter,was bedeutet,dass wir alle mehr chancen auf trial auf der kleidung als irgendwas haben werden.
ich hab zig  winterprojekte,u.a. liegeradrahmen schweissen,1992er marin fully aufbauen,neue bremsbeläge giessen....etc

bischen enthusiasmus hier


----------



## saturno (10. November 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> bis jetzt haben hier 2 leute ausser mir gepostet,ich bezweifle langsam,dass sich das ganze mengenmässig lohnt...
> 
> was war denn mit der inspirierung gemeint?



kleine stückzahlen bekommt man z.b hier:

www.vereinstextilien.de 

hatten auch mal da was bestellt.


----------



## family-biker (10. November 2013)

danke für den tip!
ich hab mal ein wenig rum designed,ergebnis:


----------



## Lateiner (10. November 2013)

HI wie wärs einfach vorne des IBC Logo mit nem Trialer im Backwheelhop oben auf dem C drauf, so ähnlich wie auf den Trial Evolution Pulli. Und hinten schreiben wir "Runter kommt jeder" oder so was 
Schönen Sontag noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. November 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> leute,es wird winter,was bedeutet,dass wir alle mehr chancen auf trial auf der kleidung als irgendwas haben werden.
> ich hab zig  winterprojekte,u.a. liegeradrahmen schweissen,1992er marin fully aufbauen,neue bremsbeläge giessen....etc
> 
> bischen enthusiasmus hier




Du hast doch besagten Enthusiasmus für alle. Das Tag-Shirt gefällt mir gut. Nur Muster auf den Rücken.


----------



## kamo-i (11. November 2013)

...ich würde auch min. eins mitbesellen. Aber ist der Spruch "Where the Trail ends, Trial beginns" jetzt schon gesetzt? 

Fände es schlichter/allgemeingehalten besser, um alle Rubriken (auch Streettrialer) mit abzudecken.


----------



## family-biker (11. November 2013)

deswegen wollte ich ja zum brainstorming anregen,hab ja nur alle bisherigen ideen einfliessen lassen.

den spruch kann man selbstverständlich auch weglassen.


edit:schwarz,rücken,keine schrift.


----------



## hst_trialer (11. November 2013)

Ich will mal nur meckern da ich aktuell nicht der kreativste bin...  mir ist das alles zu bunt und aufgeregt. Was schlichteres fände ich auch besser. 

Aber kritisieren ist immer einfacher als selber aktiv zu werden.


----------



## Mulholland (11. November 2013)

Bin am überlegen und mach mal noch ein paar Skripte.
Problem ist eben bei Trial, was soll den schlicht genug sein, um dennoch den Sport an sich zu beschreiben, oder ggf als Logo, Symbol whatever zu repräsentieren ?


----------



## family-biker (11. November 2013)

ich dachte,gerade das technologisch-organische graffitti design würde gut kommen.
back to the drawing board


----------



## Mulholland (11. November 2013)

Evlt ne Inspiration... bin halt auch echt krank atm. Grippe und so darum strauchelt meine Kreativität ein wenig....

Der Font heisst Direktor Akademy, wenn den jemand möchte.


----------



## family-biker (12. November 2013)

ich häng irgendwie auf dem design fest,gefällt mir persönlich am besten


----------



## -OX- (12. November 2013)

Also auch wenn ich an der Sammelbestellung nicht teilnehme 
Ich hab mal auch für eine T-Shirt Idee einen Abdruck einer Rubber Queen gemacht.





Den dürft ihr gerne verwenden wenn Ihr wollt.
in meinem MTB-News Album ist er nochmal in richtig groß.


----------



## family-biker (12. November 2013)

das kommt ja mal richtig geil,hast du das mit transparenz als hintergrund?

edit: passt,hab das profil einfach per farbe ausgewählt,umgefärbt und eingefügt:

 

beim shirt dann das ibc logo rechts auf die brust oder so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (12. November 2013)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Ich will mal nur meckern da ich aktuell nicht der kreativste bin...  mir ist das alles zu bunt und aufgeregt. Was schlichteres fände ich auch besser.
> 
> Aber kritisieren ist immer einfacher als selber aktiv zu werden.



+1 

...vielleicht bin ich allg. sehr minimalistisch/spartanisch veranlagt, aber die bisherigen Entwürfe wären mir auch zu verspielt. So würde ich wohl eher nicht mitbestellen. 

Ich mach mir später auf der Kreativitätsstation (Keramikabteilung) mal paar Gedanken und meld mich nochmal.


----------



## To-bi-bo (12. November 2013)

kamo-i schrieb:


> +1
> 
> ...vielleicht bin ich allg. sehr minimalistisch/spartanisch veranlagt, aber die bisherigen Entwürfe wären mir auch zu verspielt. So würde ich wohl eher nicht mitbestellen.
> 
> Ich mach mir später auf der Kreativitätsstation (Keramikabteilung) mal paar Gedanken und meld mich nochmal.


+2 ... wenn Forumsshirt, dann so schlicht, dass es jedem gefällt


----------



## kamo-i (12. November 2013)

Also ich finde das ursprüngliche IBC Shirt übelst geil. Auch mit dem Design auf dem Rücken (auch wenn es für Trial jetzt vll. nicht sooo Moto-passent ist). 

Aber fänds am besten, wenn wir dieses 1:1 verwenden und iwas Trial-Spezifisches dazubasteln. Dann hat man auch einen wiedererkennungswert. Außerdem soll es doch nicht ein reines Trial-Shirt werden, sondern das IBC-Trial-Shirt, oder? 






EDIT: (wenn ich es mir jetzt so nochmal anschaue...) Was wäre, wenn man vorn, auf dem IBC-Logo nen Trial-Fahrer raufbastelt? Oder... Kennt Ihr diese Action-Sport-Bilderreihen? Siehe unten... Weiß nicht wie das heißt... Aber wenn man einen Trial-Fahrer in mehreren Schritten über das Trial-Logo-Überwinden sehen würde... Die ersten "vergraut" oder halb-transparent. Einen - direkt auf dem Logo - voll in Schwarz und danach wieder vergraut/transparent... Hoffe is verständlich. ^^


----------



## kamo-i (12. November 2013)

...


----------



## family-biker (12. November 2013)

ich persönlich finde das vordere logo auf dem offiziellen shirt zu penetrant.
klar,ibc logo muss drauf,aber wenn man es mal auf der basis sieht,dass unser sport wohl neben einradfahren die äusserste randerscheinung im radsport ist,könnte man überlegen,dass es aus unserer perspektive ja auch genau andersherum gesehen werden kann!
für uns ist trial die grosse sache,und für mich z.b. sind enduro und downhill in der nische(ansichtssache,ich hab noch nie massedenken nachgeeifert).

auf die art könnte man das thema eben hervorheben.
graffiti als sinnbild für unser outlaw-dasein im radsport,streetfahrer werden mancherorts in die selbe ecke geschoben wie writer,ich hab da auf beiden ebenen erfahrungen.

bin da allerdings auch offen für andere sachen als graffiti,nur ist mir wichtig das die profilierung von trial in allen facetten dem allgemeinen radsport gegenüber das thema sein sollte


----------



## Lateiner (12. November 2013)

Ich find die Idee von kamo-I super


----------



## family-biker (12. November 2013)

ich mach mich mal eben dran,unter vorbehalt 

edit:erster entwurf:


----------



## kamo-i (12. November 2013)

Oder dann halt, dass man das "TRIAL" anstatt "IBC" groß macht, und den Fahrer da rüber fahren lässt und vom IBC nur den Kram auf dem Rücken lässt. Bzw. dann nur nochmal rel. klein "Internet Bike Community" als ofizielles Logo irgendwo hinpackt... 

Auf jeden Fall finde ich den Kram aufm Rücken richtig fett. Vll. kann man es ja sogar mit Absprache mit dem IBC-Team genau da drucken lassen wo Sie die Shirts her haben. Sichert auch den genauen-Wiedererkennungswert/Qualität. Außerdem wird es sonst rel. schwer das auf dem Rücken genauso hinzubekommen. Außerdem kenne ich die Qualität dieser Standard-Bedruck-Buden. Die lässt wirklich zu wünschen übrig. 

Wenn man auf meinen ersten Vorschlag eingegangen wäre, hätte man sonst ja einfach die Original-Shirts bestellen können und den Trial-Spezifischen kram adaptiv dazu-drucken... ^^ Wär vll. die einfachste Variante vom Aufwand...


----------



## hst_trialer (12. November 2013)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Also ich finde das ursprüngliche IBC Shirt übelst geil. Auch mit dem Design auf dem Rücken (auch wenn es für Trial jetzt vll. nicht sooo Moto-passent ist).
> 
> Aber fänds am besten, wenn wir dieses 1:1 verwenden und iwas Trial-Spezifisches dazubasteln. Dann hat man auch einen wiedererkennungswert. Außerdem soll es doch nicht ein reines Trial-Shirt werden, sondern das IBC-Trial-Shirt, oder?
> 
> ...






Gute Idee. Das IBC Logo eben ein bisschen kleiner. Und es muss irgendwas auf den Rücken mit drauf.


Wir müssen aber rechtzeitig mit den IBC-lern klären, dass wir das Logo auch verwenden dürfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (12. November 2013)

zur not nen cliquen-namen ausdenken und ab dafür hehe.

THU-Trial Heinis United


----------



## -OX- (14. November 2013)

Mein Vorschlag für Vorne






und Hinten:


----------



## family-biker (14. November 2013)

sieht vom schema her gut aus,nur werden einen die leute beim fahren mit dem smartphone stalken


----------

